# Route every time

## Badone

Hello, I just finished installing Gentoo again.  I wanted to do a few things differently.  I was getting this before and I can't figure out what's wrong.  I have a static ip from my router, and every time I start the maching, I have to do the old route command like in the install.  The modules for the network card loads properly and everything is right when I do an ifconfig, so what's wrong?  Thanks for the help  :Smile: 

----------

## Kosmo

Are you sure you entered the gateway setting in /etc/conf.d/eth ? it is at the bottom (in my config atleast)

----------

## radfaraf

I am too having the same problem

Is this the correct syntax for /etc/conf.d/net for the gateway part

gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1"

eth0 is my network card and 192.168.1.1 is the gateway address.

----------

## Badone

Ok, I got it, my gateway line was just barely messed up.  Thanks for the help guys  :Smile: 

----------

